# Günstige TFT-Module



## Berlin-Pac (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der suche nach günstigen TFT Modulen, Sie sollten eine Versorgungsspannung von 12V benötigen und mind. 7 Zoll groß sein.

Bei Conrad kosten die 400 Euro.
Kennt Ihr günstigere Anbieter??

Vielen Dank


----------



## Spacemonkey (13. April 2003)

Hast du mal daran gedacht einen alten Laptop zu kaufen, der kaputt ist aber bei dem das TFT noch geht?
Das sollte man doch genauso ansprechen können wie ein gewöhnliches Display.


----------



## Tobias K. (13. April 2003)

moin


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3018211703&category=12070


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## melmager (14. April 2003)

@Spacemonkey das stimmt leider nicht 

man kann kein tft aus einem notebook ausbauen um es als
normalen monitor zu betreiben .....


----------



## Spacemonkey (14. April 2003)

Wieso geht das denn nicht???


----------



## Tobias K. (14. April 2003)

moin


also man braucht auf jedenfall eine passende ansteuerung!
aber warum es garnicht gehen soll würde mich auch mal interessieren!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Yvonne Schomburg (14. April 2003)

Ich sag mal:

http://www.elv.de ( als Alternative)

oder versuchen über:

http://www.guenstiger.de

und als letztes vielleicht eine Anfrage bei:

http://www.mercateo.de


----------

